# النساء يتغلبن على الرجال



## وئام للرعاية الأسرية (4 فبراير 2012)

ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ… - ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ظˆط¯ظٹط© - 213 ظپطھط§ط© طھط·ظ„ط¨ظ† ط§ظ„ط²ظˆط§ط¬ ط¨ظˆط¦ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹط©


----------



## وئام للرعاية الأسرية (13 فبراير 2012)

*رد: النساء يتغلبن على الرجال*

[align=center]نشكركم على المرور ،ونسعد بتواصلكم معنا عبر :

موقعنا على الإنترنت / وئام | جمعية وئام

فيس بوك/ â€«ظˆط¦ط§ظ… ط±ط¹ط§ظٹط© ط£ط³ط±ظٹط© | Facebookâ€¬

تويتر/ Twitter

يوتيوب/ weamorg's Channel - YouTube

فلكر Flickr: وئام..رعاية أسرية's Photostream
[/align]


----------

